

Raising Entrepreneurs - namenotrequired
https://medium.com/career-pathing/26be9abf3c52

======
joelgrus
One of the few TED talks I really like is very similar:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/cameron_herold_let_s_raise_kids_to_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/cameron_herold_let_s_raise_kids_to_be_entrepreneurs.html)

~~~
namenotrequired
Thank you very much! That's great.

